# Playing this morning with my new chuck



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made this this morning in about 15 minutes with my new mini chuck.
Forgot to add this is china berry that has been sitting inthe shop for at least 2 months on thew floor.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

which chuck did you get?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna gues it's a real small one....


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

That is very cute. If you can, please post picture of the mini chuck.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dang you must have some very stout moonshine for that lil shooter! LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

PSI Woodworking CSC500 Barracuda Micro Wood Lathe Scroll Chuck System


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool. That's even smaller than my first 'bowl' I turned a couple months ago made from a small cypress knee which a chop off when they pop up in the yard.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bubbaette said:


> That is very cute. If you can, please post picture of the mini chuck.


Here is the picture


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice chuck, we have one and have yet to try it out. 
Neet looking mini goblet.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Make another, add a mini hoop and give to Barb as ear rings LOL 

That is cool, I might have to get my eyes rechecked if I start anything that small.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Bobby, that is one huge dime. Great work, and congrats on new chuck.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Made some today that are smaller than that one. Will get pictures later.When I get a platter to go with them made


----------

